# Home Security Camera



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone use a home video kit that include about 4 cameras and records to dvr?? looking at a 500 dollar system from costco but no real reviews for syster. Any experience with any systems??


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

brroland19 said:


> anyone use a home video kit that include about 4 cameras and records to dvr?? looking at a 500 dollar system from costco but no real reviews for syster. Any experience with any systems??


I use a small kit for my house that I got from Costco. The resolution is "okay", and 3 of the 8 cameras are not working anymore after two years.

I got a system from Q-See thats a 24 camera kit that has worked flawlessly for going on three years now (for my business). I will be upgrading my home system too, and I plan to contact the same people this time.

You can get this one at Costco online:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11324967

Its not a "bad" system.. you can read the reviews yourself.

This one:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=3&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

Is the one I would probably go for.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this for inside or outside use? I have the lorex pci card but run other cameras for outside.. most of the kits have crappy cameras (poor res/poor night vision)...

at the 120-150$ mark you get cameras with excellent night vision lighting range..


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is something I have been looking into as well, but I don not know anybody with a system and I haven't got any good advice yet. I would like to run all of my cameras back to a spare computer that I have and be able to view my system on the internet from any computer, instead of buying a dvr that I don't really need.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have several panasonic cameras throughout the house like this one and this one. All video is being sent via FTP to a server where images are stored. That way, if someone gets into our house and makes off with the cameras, they won't take the stored video with them.  I can also stream video from the cameras over the internet at any time with sound.

Expensive? Yes, but worth it since there is no way the thieves can steal the recorded images.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I have several panasonic cameras throughout the house like this one and this one. All video is being sent via FTP to a server where images are stored. That way, if someone gets into our house and makes off with the cameras, they won't take the stored video with them.  I can also stream video from the cameras over the internet at any time with sound.
> 
> Expensive? Yes, but worth it since there is no way the thieves can steal the recorded images.


That's the only kind of setup I'd get...I've actually started some research, and you fine gents have saved me some time in that process. Thanks.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

barryb said:


> I use a small kit for my house that I got from Costco. The resolution is "okay", and 3 of the 8 cameras are not working anymore after two years.
> 
> I got a system from Q-See thats a 24 camera kit that has worked flawlessly for going on three years now (for my business). I will be upgrading my home system too, and I plan to contact the same people this time.
> 
> ...


I have an 8 channel system from Q-see as well for the home. I'll try to dig up the model number. It is a DVR based 8 channel system. I have already replaced the 350GB drive w/ a 750GB version. Anyone looking into these type of systems should take note of the camera lenses that come with the kits. They can vary. They have to basic lenses sizes for a lack of a btter term. One is 3.6MM and the other 6MM. hose seem to be the default sizes for a basic kit. The 3.6MM lense gives you a larger viewing area while the 6MM gives you more of a close up look. I'm pretty sure I have the right. ANyway, I'm pleased with it.

I remote into it to check on the house while on vaction. The main reason why I have it is to monitor the yard while the kids are outside. I have a cable run to my 50" plasma upstairs so my wife can monitor the outside while the kids are outside. By no means do we not physically check on the kids, but it does allow us to run inside for brief moments and still keep an eye on them.

Houskamp brings up a good point. The more LED's that come w/ the camera will get you longer distance night time vision. Of course the cost goes up w/ that as well.

I'm pretty sure this is the model i have at the house.

http://www.q-see.com/products/security-product.php?ProductId=128


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I just replaced two Speco DVR's in my stores, one with 10 cameras the other with 16. One thing to consider is frame rate as it is listed is somewhat confusing. The higher the frame rate, the shorter the storage capacity. I had to go with 750 gb drives to acheive 7 day capacity.Frame rates, typically, 240 FPS or better is pretty good resolution. I thought the listed frame rates where quite high until I learned the number is divided by the number of cameras hooked into the DVR.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

davring said:


> I just replaced two Speco DVR's in my stores, one with 10 cameras the other with 16. One thing to consider is frame rate as it is listed is somewhat confusing. The higher the frame rate, the shorter the storage capacity. I had to go with 750 gb drives to acheive 7 day capacity.Frame rates, typically, 240 FPS or better is pretty good resolution. I thought the listed frame rates where quite high until I learned the number is divided by the number of cameras hooked into the DVR.


Thats good to know, Thanks.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

you can also try some pc based systems too Newegg.com has some 4 port pc cards with cameras and you can add up to 16 if you have enough slots. Personally to keep from having to run the wires I would also look into some wireless b/g cameras.


----------



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is going to be mounted outside. if i can get 2 good cameras for the same price of 4 not so good cameras i would rather do that. do you know of any setup that i can put together for under or around $300 to $500 with 2 or 4 cameras.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Another possibility is X-10. They have all manner of video cameras, mounts and more:
http://www.x10.com/promotions/cameras_n.html


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

brroland19 said:


> This is going to be mounted outside. if i can get 2 good cameras for the same price of 4 not so good cameras i would rather do that. do you know of any setup that i can put together for under or around $300 to $500 with 2 or 4 cameras.


 decent outdoor cameras will run 80-150$ each.. the cheap ones aren't worth messing with..


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have two of these and they work great:

http://www.amazon.com/Q-See-QS2350C-Weatherproof-Camera-Circulating/dp/B000LW7Z4Q

Full specs here:

http://www.q-see.com/products/security-product.php?ProductId=37


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Another possibility is X-10. They have all manner of video cameras, mounts and more:
> http://www.x10.com/promotions/cameras_n.html


I'm sorry but I did not notice any cameras on that link.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

For reference purposes this company has a wealth of information on their site. They do not sell to the public, but you can certainly see what equipment is available out there. I have bought from them on a few occasions(wholesale) and their equipment is the finest:

http://www.specotech.com/


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

brroland19 said:


> This is going to be mounted outside. if i can get 2 good cameras for the same price of 4 not so good cameras i would rather do that. do you know of any setup that i can put together for under or around $300 to $500 with 2 or 4 cameras.


deal with these people for both home and work, never had a issue with them for the product or their support

http://www.surveillance-spy-cameras.com/


----------



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just spoke to customer, that i am installing this for. And told them that for 300 bucks they wouldn't be getting much. So they increased the spending to the under $1000 range (prefer around $800) but will max out at $1000. Anyone have a setup in mind for $1000 price range instead of the $300-$400??


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I use a 4 channel card with a 4 channel expander made by AverMedia at my commercial building. http://www.aver.com/products/nv5000spec.pdf It works quite well for my intened purposes, although I could use better cameras (someday). The card has built in motion detection so you don't need such a large hard drive for recording. It only records when something moves in the camera range. It uses a buffer so that if something moves it records 3 seconds before it notices movement. This system would fit the budget if they have a computer sitting around that they can use. I just had to replace my computer and got a rebuilt Dell on Overstock.com for $159 that works fine.


----------



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

Their computer are old at the office with no plans on upgrading them. I think i would rather use a DVR in locked closet nearby than there computer which is about the only thing to steal in the office.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You should find out what this lady had: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2059078#post2059078


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

barryb said:


> I'm sorry but I did not notice any cameras on that link.


Aww...you were concentrating on the scantily clad girls in their ads. X10 seems to think that all their customers are sex starved males. :icon_hroc:goofygrin
However, they do have quite a variety of camera systems that meet the OP's needs. Granted, their lower priced systems aren't pro grade, but they work quite well, and I wouldn't be too surprised if the lady referred to by Richard has one of the X10 systems.
(Disclaimer: I've had X10 lighting control equipment for as long as I can remember, but none of their alarm or camera equipment)


----------



## marymay (Apr 13, 2009)

Security cameras and that equals quality. This is not the same type of surveillance camera equipment that you might have seen at your local discount store. Sometimes the same manufacturer designs several lines of products in order to attract different customer levels. When searching for a spy camera there are a few factors that I encourage people to keep in mind when they buy a security camera. Ask yourself regarding the importance of it before you go shopping.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I have several panasonic cameras throughout the house like this one and this one. All video is being sent via FTP to a server where images are stored. That way, if someone gets into our house and makes off with the cameras, they won't take the stored video with them.  I can also stream video from the cameras over the internet at any time with sound.
> 
> Expensive? Yes, but worth it since there is no way the thieves can steal the recorded images.


Honestly Panasonic makes the best cameras in the industry. Their products are fit and finished perfectly inside and out and the results are always awesome. Only drawback is the price. They make full commercial security cameras as well which the consumer products many times reflect.

I setup a dome version that has pan and tilt control and it is amazing. But quite expensive as well at around $650 for just one camera.

They have a great little SD DVR as well that can work with their network cameras:
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Int...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1239595795&sr=1-52

Kit:
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-BL-...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1239595795&sr=1-54

I believe they also have software you can buy that turns a PC into a network DVR for their cameras.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Richard King said:


> You should find out what this lady had: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2059078#post2059078


X10 USA has finally stepped forth, trumpeting the fact that the lady in question uses an X10 camera system. Their latest ad has a link to a video clip from an interview with her on CBS' Good Morning America.
http://www.x10.com/promotions/xx11a_ed_cam_caught_bestever.html


----------

